# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: مشکل در هنگام کامپایل

## یا صاحب الزمان

با سلام.
منم وقتی wxwidget رو نصب کردم و خواستم که یه فرم ساده رو کامپایل کنم با پیغام زیر مواجه شدم.مشکل از چی می تونه باشه؟

([resource error]les\dev-cpp\bin\windres.exe:preprocessing faild.
[build error]exe:***[objects/mingw/project1_private.res]error 1)

در ضمن من فقط wxdevcpp_7.0rc5_full_setup رو نصب کردم.

----------


## یا صاحب الزمان

ظاهرا مشکل از خود devcpp 7 بود.با کار کردن با devcpp 7 معنای واقعی stable نبودن و گیر دادن رو می شه فهمید.
با سوییچ کردن به devcpp 6 مشکل حل شد.

----------

